# banana plants in the aquarium



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

i finally found them! wahoo. and was i suprised to actally see that they resemble a bunch of nanas! when they get more in im gonna buy them all out again. lol.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool! I had them once in a planted tank I used to keep... they are really nice!


----------



## Plecomanrl (Jan 16, 2009)

I had some in a community 55 gallon and 1) they rooted, 2) they shot up pad's to the top of the water surface and 3) they blossomed with a small pretty flower!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got a nana attached to a peice of driftwood in my 46 bow. =P great plant, requires little light and nutrients, friend puts no nutrients in his tank and its growing big.


----------



## brandeeno (Nov 16, 2008)

umm i think the last poster is referring to anubias nana and not a banana plant.

In my research I found them to be great plants for out door ponds but seem to not do as well in the smaller aquaria many people can offer. I believe they prefer to be in deeper tanks.

They are beautiful plants, take care of them and you will be a happy camper!


----------

